# JSpinner der Floats anzeigt..?



## sirbender (10. Aug 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine Float JSpinner der allerdings immer eine fixe Anzahl Nachkommastellen anzeigt. Mir waere es lieber er wuerde bis zu 2 Nachkommastellen anzeigen - aber nur wenn dies noetig ist.

D.h. die Zahl 25 soll er nicht als 25,00 anzeigen. Die Zahl 25,123 soll er aber als 25,12 anzeigen und nicht als 25 oder 25,123.

Ich will also Nachkommastellen nur wenn sie gebraucht werden.

Danke,
sb


----------



## Ebenius (10. Aug 2009)

```
final JSpinner spinner =
          new JSpinner(new SpinnerNumberModel(0., 0., 100., 0.25));
    final JSpinner.NumberEditor editor =
          new JSpinner.NumberEditor(spinner, "0.##");
    spinner.setEditor(editor);
```
Ebenius


----------



## sirbender (10. Aug 2009)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## sirbender (10. Aug 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich einen einfachen Weg, dass wenn man auf 2  Nachkommastellen die Anzeige beschraenkt, auch der darunterliegende Float Wert im Model den selben gerundeten Wert erhaelt wie die Anzeige und nicht die vollen Nachkommastellen?


----------



## Ebenius (10. Aug 2009)

sirbender hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen einfachen Weg, dass wenn man auf 2  Nachkommastellen die Anzeige beschraenkt, auch der darunterliegende Float Wert im Model den selben gerundeten Wert erhaelt wie die Anzeige und nicht die vollen Nachkommastellen?


Nein. Und das will man auch eigentlich nicht. Interpretiere den Wert, wenn Du ihn ausliest. Ist doch nicht kompliziert.

Ebenius


----------

